# Doppelter Fahrraddiebstahl in Wertheim/Main  HILFE!



## eufjan (27. März 2005)

Liebe Biker aus Wertheim, Spessart und Umgebung,
wir brauchen eure Hilfe:
Am letzten Tag unseres Spessart-Urlaubes sind meiner Freundin und mir unsere geliebten Fullies gestohlen worden. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Canyon WFX 2000 (weiß, Judy XC Gabel, SID-Dämpfer, Magura Julie Scheibenbremse) und ein Carver SL9000 (schwarz, RS Duke Federgabel, SID Lockout Dämpfer, Magura Marta Scheibenbremse). Fotos hänge ich an.
Die Räder wurden aus einer abgeschlossenen, privaten Tiefgarage geklaut, das Abwasserrohr, an das die Räder angeschlossen waren, wurde zerstört und die Räder abtransportiert.

Falls jemand die Fahrräder sieht oder irgendwas darüber weiß, bitte
mailt mir oder wendet euch an die Polizei in Wertheim (Tel. 09342/91890).

Für Hilfe bei der Wiederbeschaffung bieten wir 200 Euro Finderlohn und eine Einladung zum Biken nach Heidelberg.

Ich hoffe wir sehen unsere Rädchen noch mal wieder  Danke für eure Hilfe.

eufjan


----------



## rothrunner (29. März 2005)

Hi eufjan,

das ist ja kaum zu glauben  
Aus einer abgeschlossenen, privaten Tiefgarage???

Wer hat denn gewußt,dass dort die Bikes stehen??
Wo habt ihr denn in Wertheim übernachtet??
Das hört sich doch sehr seltsam an und ist nicht unbedingt typisch für Wertheim!?

Ich werde die Augen und Ohren offen halten!

Grüße nach Heidelberg

www.biken-wertheim.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rothrunner (29. März 2005)

Polizei Bericht "Wertheimer-Zeitung"

In der Nacht auf Ostersonntag entwendeten unbekannte Täter aus der Tiefgarage Packhofstr. zwei hochwertige Fahrräder. Ein schwarzer Carver9000 mit Satteltasche, in der sich eine schwarze Gore-Tex-Jacke befand, und ein weißes Canyon WFX2000 mi Satteltasche, in der sich eine schwarze Gore-Tex-Regenjacke, schwarze Regenhose und eine rotschwarze Radweste befand.
Die Fahrräder waren mit einem langen Kabelschloss an einen Kunststoffrohr angekettet.

Der Schaden beläuft sich auf mehr als 2000 Euro. Um Hinweise.....


----------



## eufjan (29. März 2005)

Hallo Rothrunner, danke für deine Beiträge.
Das mit dem Beitrag in der Zeitung ist gut, das hat die Polizei veranlasst. Ich denke hier in Heidelberg hätte sich wahrscheinlich keiner groß drum geschert, so oft wie hier Räder geklaut werden... Also Lob an die Polizeibeamten.
Vielleicht hat wirklich jemand was beobachtet und meldet sich. 

Die Garage ist von außen nicht besonders gut einsichtig, entweder hat uns jemand schon beim abstellen beobachtet (es war schon die 2. Nacht, die die Räder da standen) oder einer der  Leute die in dieser Garage parken hat etwas damit zu tun ... (sind geschätzt so um die 50 Stellplätze, die wohl zum Teil auch von Hotels an Gäste vergeben werden).

Ansonsten war ja an Ostern auch fast nichts los, daher hatte ich eigentlich keine große Beunruhigung. Am Gardasee hätte ich immer mit sowas gerechnet, aber in Wertheim, nee... Aber rechnen hat da auch nicht geholfen  :  .

Auffällig an beiden Rädern ist die große schwarze Satteltasche von Ortlieb (die natürlich auch noch gefüllt war, siehe Zeitungsartikel!!!    )).

Gruß,
eufjan


----------



## rothrunner (29. März 2005)

Hi eufjan,

ich habe mittlerweile mit einigen Bikekollegen gesprochen, alle sind der Meinung, dass die "Sache" zum Himmel stinkt  

Entwededer ihr wurdet beobachtet oder.........(das schreibe ich hier besser nicht).

Wenn du Bilder von den Bikes hast, schick sie mir ich stelle sie bei mir auf die HP. Da schaut auch der eine oder andere Biker vorbei!

Wir waren gestern mit 7 Mann (Frau) im Spessart. Auf der Rückfahrt sind wir im Mühlental eingekehrt. Es standen gute 10.000 ca. 2h unbeobachtet vor der Türe. Sowas konnte man hier bisher noch machen. Deshalb ist der von dir geschilderte Vorfall sehr suspekt!!!

Wenn du wieder mal nach Wertheim kommst, melde dich!


----------



## Widu (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

so ein Dreck.


Werde Tauberaufwärts die Augen offen halten und einigen Kollegen hier Bescheid geben. Genauere Bilder hole ich mir dann beim rothrunner von der HP.

Grüße

W.


----------



## eufjan (29. März 2005)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Bilder von den Bikes hast, schick sie mir ich stelle sie bei mir auf die HP. Da schaut auch der eine oder andere Biker vorbei!


Hi Rothrunner,
an der ersten Nachricht hängen zwei Bilder, auf denen kann man die Räder ganz gut erkennen. Kannst du die auch auf deine HP nehmen, oder soll ich dir die nochmal schicken?
Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Andreas (29. März 2005)

Hallo eufjan,

das ist wirklich grosser Mist.

Meist tauchen die Bikes dann in Einzelteilen bei ebay wieder auf.
Dort wuerde ich mich auch mal umschauen.

Ansonsten halte ich auch mal die Augen auf.


----------



## rothrunner (29. März 2005)

@eufjan, wenn möglich schicke mir die Bilder bitte nochmals per Mail:

[email protected]


----------



## rothrunner (29. März 2005)

Ist nun online, unter "NEWS" 

Ich drücke die Daumen


----------



## eufjan (31. März 2005)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nun online, unter "NEWS"
> 
> Ich drücke die Daumen



Hallo Rothrunner, vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.

Auch wenn die Räder nicht mehr auftauchen, ist es doch wichtig die Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Biker zu wecken...

eufjan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roewe (4. April 2005)

mir wurde vor ca. 2 Wochen mein Bike ca. 2 m hinter mir gestohlen. knapp 1000 im Eimer.

Der Witz: Der Typ fuhr genau einer Polizeistreife entgegen (mitten auf der straße) die es dann aber nicht für nötig hielt, mal kurz hinterherzufahren. "Erstmal Daten aufnhemen"

Hast echt mega Glück mit den Beamten gehabt.


Werde auch mal hier schaun, ob was auftaucht.

Achja, wer ein LAKES FZX 7003 (schwarz) sieht, bitte melden. Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. :-(

röwe
...der dir viel Glück wünscht und dir den Tip gibt, dich mal bei der Hausratversicherung zu melden.


----------



## tyerax (7. September 2005)

jaja die Wertheimer Rus.....-mafia lässt grüssen.Es wird halt immer schlimmer bei uns


----------



## die jässy (22. Mai 2006)

ja krass
hab das selbe rad wie du 
hoffe du findest es wieder...
mir ist auch letztes jahr en rad aus unserem privateingang geklaut wurden..wohne allerdings in köln da is das ja schon fast gang und gebe!!


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

tyerax schrieb:
			
		

> jaja die Wertheimer Rus.....-mafia lässt grüssen.Es wird halt immer schlimmer bei uns



Immer sind wir schuld...


----------

